# Jeff Foxworthy on Utah



## jahan

FORGET ********; THIS IS WHAT JEFF FOXWORTHY HAD TO SAY ABOUT UTAHNS!

If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September to May, you live in Utah.

If someone in a Home Depot store offers you assistance and they don't work there, you live in Utah.

If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you live in Utah

If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation with someone who dialed the wrong number, you live in Utah.

If 'vacation' means going anywhere south of Salt Lake City for the weekend, you live in Utah.

If you measure distance in hours, you live in Utah.

If you know several people who have hit a deer more than once, you live in Utah.

If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C' and back again in the same day, you live in Utah.

If you install security lights on your house and garage but leave both unlocked, you live in Utah.

If you can drive 75 mph through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard without flinching, you live in Utah.

If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit, you live in Utah.

If the speed limit on the highway is 75 mph -- you're going 80, and everyone is still passing you, you live in Utah.

If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow, you live in Utah.

If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction, you live in Utah.

If you find 10 degrees 'a little chilly' you live in Utah.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

True. Although I've noticed construction season has become a year round thing these days.


----------



## jahan

Nibble Nuts said:


> True. Although I've noticed construction season has become a year round thing these days.


True, and unfortunately it is only going to get worse.


----------



## huntducksordietrying

Nibble Nuts said:


> True. Although I've noticed construction season has become a year round thing these days.


Year round and at night. Those lights can blind a man while his pinned between a cement barrier and an 18 wheeler. Makes my butt pucker.


----------



## JAT83

The road construction drives me crazy! Anyone ever drive on 9000 south? That needs some serious work! :x


----------



## Wdycle

You should try driving the eighteen wheeler and not squishing car's hiding by you!! :lol:


----------

